# My first self-made slingshot :)



## Mattiis (Dec 27, 2010)

This is my first selfmade slingshot







. It's made out of multiplex and i was inspired by Joerg Spraves "slim U" ... by the way thank Joerg for your great videos







. Critic is very welcome


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

It is very beautiful.
It looks a bit frail though.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks great, have you tried flatbands on it yet?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I think a compliment is due. Not a critique.

My compliments!!


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> It is very beautiful.
> It looks a bit frail though.


i imagine the bit in the middle of the fork is, however the arms supporting it look fairly thick, and consoidering joerg made one with increadibly thin arms i imagine it should be ok.

looks like a nice catty, i like the cut outs youve done, it looks good =)


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I've gotta say, a fine looking frame. Although it is similar to the Slim-U, you definitely have an unique style.

It seems you've "crawled out of the woodwork" and graced us with your presence here on the forum. That is a fine first effort, I think I can speak for a vast majority of members in saying mine was not as good







.......
......you have a bright future indeed.









Aside from that, welcome to the SSF, I hope you stick around and keep contributing, you've got a fan in me!

Cheers - John


----------



## Mattiis (Dec 27, 2010)

**** all these comments are so great! Thanks a bunch guys







and no i never tried flatbands on the slingshot ... I think i will make another one of this with flatbands but before i have to think about the attachment







. Every thing i need now is a name for it and money to buy more slingshot equippent like rubber, wood and of course munition







(this is the bad thing about being 16 ;D)


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Good job!

That's a funky looking piece of kit!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice work looks great for a first


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I think you did a great job. Finger grooves plus some nice originality in the overall shape. Very cool looking.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If that's your first one, I guess we are in for some really outstanding stuff from you in the future. Because this one is certainly a standout.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome, outstanding work, looking forward to your next effort.
Philly


----------



## Mattiis (Dec 27, 2010)

Again thank you guys







For the Future i have plans for a very unusual slingshot







This looks really weird but i think i have to try


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

That looks uncomfortable, I take it the thumb is used to brace the forks??


----------



## Mattiis (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah i see .... i think it will be very unconfortable but if this slingshot will be crappy i learned a lesseon at least ^^


John-Boy said:


> That looks uncomfortable, I take it the thumb is used to brace the forks??


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent initial effort. It's good to see people who make all the varied and wonderful creations shared every day. I'm looking forward to seeing more from you in the future.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice, I like the look, how does it shoot?


----------



## Mattiis (Dec 27, 2010)

.I'm a beginner so i think i can't really say if this is a good slingshot or a bad ... but the first impression is quite good! the handle is very smooth and feels great. i think my tubes aren't that great (http://www.amazon.de/ShoXx-Ersatzgummi-splitterfeste-shoot-club-Zielscheiben/dp/B00474M6ZM/ref=sr_1_35?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1293629208&sr=1-35) but for my first one i am satisfied









Devoman said:


> Very nice, I like the look, how does it shoot?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

looks good.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like your work too !


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I think it looks great and love the personal touch in the handle.


----------



## Gene (Dec 28, 2010)

Yours look better than my first! I was really tickled today because I got a leather pouch on my natural and it works GREAT!!!


----------

